

24 Ways To Start: The advent calendar for entrepreneurs - benrmatthews
http://24waystostart.com/

======
swombat
Worth noting there is a hidden RSS feed!

<http://feeds.feedburner.com/24WaysToStart>

Looking forward to this series of articles. It's starting pretty well!

~~~
benrmatthews
Good spot - will flag it to the guys who set it up

------
Kilimanjaro
"To be an entrepreneur is to make something people want. Preferably lots of
people. Preferably lots of rich people. And then to take their money, which
they earned through the labour of their own hands and heads, to make them pay
as much as you are able to extract for the value you add to their lives."

Never lose sight of that goal. Or else you are not an entrepreneur, just a
hobbyist.

------
sudont
Also, 24ways.org is updating as well. Not sure if it merits a post in it's own
(or if this is too off topic), but this is the first year that I haven't
missed it.

~~~
benrmatthews
Interesting. Wonder if they're aware of each other?

~~~
sudont
24ways has been around since 2005, so I'm assuming this is inspired by. It's
an interesting curatorial technique, and I'm happy to see it used elsewhere.

~~~
joshr
yup, very aware, and good friends.

we were chatting to each other overnight as the posts went live :)

they're producing a book too, which is pretty cool:
<http://fivesimplesteps.com/books/the-24-ways-annual-2010>

